# quick reply to this message



## geve

Hello,

I'm curious: what's the use of that button? 


Isn't it useful only for threaded mode, which we don't have here?
Did this button come back with the server upgrade or has it always been there and I didn't notice?


----------



## Jana337

If you click on it in a long thread, it will take you to the Quick Reply window without scrolling. That's about all, I guess. 
You are probably right about threaded mode.


----------



## geve

Jana337 said:


> If you click on it in a long thread, it will take you to the Quick Reply window without scrolling. That's about all, I guess.


Ah, ok, I hadn't thought about that! (I'm not a big user of quick reply) But don't we expect people to read all posts before they post?


----------



## Jana337

geve said:


> Ah, ok, I hadn't thought about that! (I'm not a big user of quick reply) But don't we expect people to read all posts before they post?


We surely do.


----------



## DearPrudence

"threaded mode, threaded mode", kezaco ? Bref ...
I had noted this button & haven't even said anything 
Well, most of the time I don't read a thread through. No, just kidding.
But I've never used the quick reply button in my whole life (maybe I should try someday, that must be quite something!). If I don't want to scroll down, I quote the post where I am & if I don't need it I erase it


----------



## Etcetera

I guess this button can be useful if there's several pages in the thread already, and you want to get to the last one because you have been reading the thread from the start and you want to read only new messages. So it would indeed be easier to use this button and then scroll up to the new replies.


----------



## geve

Etcetera said:


> I guess this button can be useful if there's several pages in the thread already, and you want to get to the last one because you have been reading the thread from the start and you want to read only new messages. So it would indeed be easier to use this button and then scroll up to the new replies.


For that you can use the 

 button that will take you directly to new replies. 

(Am I the only one to find the "quick reply to this message" button a bit corny with its quill??)


edit -- oops, I just noticed that the quill is also on the "quote" button - I had actually thought before that it looked a bit corny.  And I think the first time I noticed the "quick reply to this message" button was when I mistakenly hit it instead of the "quote" one.

edit 2 -- ... and on the "post reply" button, too.


----------



## Etcetera

geve said:


> For that you can use the
> 
> button that will take you directly to new replies.


Ouch, thanks! I guess WR has a lot of secrets I'm still to discover.


----------



## Jana337

> Have you ever used the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ticks to the left of thread titles in bold? Clicking on the tick takes you directly to the *first new post* submitted since your last visit. Clicking on "View First Unread" right above the first post in the thread serves the same purpose (but it involves one more click). Source


I sometimes feel that the best way to hide information from people is to put it into a sticky.


----------



## geve

Jana337 said:


> I sometimes feel that the best way to hide information from people is to put it into a sticky.


 Absolutely! 
Not but Jana, that's only because you have the wrong button in your sticky. I'm sure everyone on this forum has read the sticky, and they all looked for that button and couldn't find it.


----------



## mkellogg

I knew there were a few things that I had missed when upgrading to 3.6.7!  Thanks.  I've gotten rid of that Quick Reply button again.  I hope nobody got too attached to it while it was here. 

Mike


----------

